

The Gauntlet - dstillz
http://sites.google.com/a/prosody.us/prosody/Tech-Assessment/
The gauntlet has been thrown down, bitches. :-)
======
dstillz
Update: OK. No one seems to get the joke. The explanation is as follows. These
are my actual interview questions. No coder would do an essay assessment, so I
came out with the most outlandish, didactic, "you are inferior" way of making
an assessment. I promise my April Fool's joke will be better.

